# Can Somebody Please Help Me Identifiy These African Cichlids`



## gee_man (May 12, 2010)

Thanks For Taking The Time To Look


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

1 looks like a fat fossochromis... more likely a protomelas species though. Possibly hybrid (LOTS of malawi Hybrids out there)

2 Likely a Metriaclima sp. Perhaps lombardoi

3 a female aulonocara (impossible to tell which species)

4 Cynotilapia or Pseudotropheus sp

5 Aulonocara male. Likely a baenschi

6 ???

7 Juvenile Protomelas (?)

8 Protomelas sp (blurry), 2 male german red peacocks fish @ bottom appears to be a kenyi hybrid?

9 Probably another protomelas

If I can make a couple of suggestions- you'll get better species ID @ www.cichlid-forum.com under 'unidentified'. Also, you should immediately remove that single female aulonocara as she will be mercilessly harassed by all those males.

A couple of those fish will outgrow that tank very significantly so you will need to remove them. The Protomelas(?) and Fosso(?) will not be able to fit in anything under five+ feet for very long.

Otherwise that's a good setup. I wouldn't have gone with such sharp white rocks but it's still doable.

I've been keeping africans in Toronto tap for quite a while now. I recommend using Kent Cichlid Essential (trace elements). I also use Seachem Malawi/Victoria buffer. It increases the pH to 8 but more importantly it very reliably pins the kH to 10 (@ 1/2 teaspoon per 5 gallons of water) which ensures that your pH will absolutely not fluctuate. Neither of these are necessary, of course.

Food wise I've been most happy feeding mixed malawi New Life Spectrum pellets and Dainichi's FX line (www.dainichi.com or Darius on Pricenetwork) @ 50/50 ratio.

Also you should never really have a situation where theres food just laying around like that and the fish are swimming past it. Something's not right. They should very rarely let any food touch the ground. If it does it should be gone in five seconds. They eat food more aggressively than 99% of fish out there.


----------

